# Elvis & Smores!



## RJRMINIS (Jan 10, 2009)

*Here are a couple pics of Elvis our little yearling dwarf, and the Smores pony. The first picture is on www.Equusite.com today (1-10-09) if you would like to vote for them! It is titled Elvis & Smores .*


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh too cute


----------



## Mona (Jan 10, 2009)

That is soooo cute!! And where in the world did you get that "Smores" pony???


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 10, 2009)

Mona said:


> That is soooo cute!! And where in the world did you get that "Smores" pony???


*Wal-mart & Sam's sell them, It is made by Hasbro FurReal Friends, My daughter got it for Christmas, it is inter-reactive, eats a carrot, whinnys, you can even sit on it smack its rear and its head and tail move and it makes trotting sounds.....I love it...haha I didn't realize how big they are but they are pretty good size. They also make the one called Butterscotch, I think she was the first one they came out with, Smores is new, and I love her markings!



*


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 10, 2009)

They're both adorable! Got my vote.


----------



## Mona (Jan 10, 2009)

Well it certainly is adorable!!


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 10, 2009)

Way to cute- you got my vote.

Lisa


----------



## maplegum (Jan 10, 2009)

Cuteness overload! I'll take one of each please!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 10, 2009)

Adorable!!





How's Glory doing?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 10, 2009)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Parmela,

She is doing good......FAT and FUZZY like the rest of them....I am sooo ready for spring.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 10, 2009)

*You know when little Elvis was born, I was so disappointed that he was a dwarf, I had bought his dam already bred with him, and was really looking forward to the foal, but I will tell you, there is something about a dwarf that just steals your heart. I am just thankful, that he does not have major problems like some dwarves do.*


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]That is so cute....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, that is VERY funny!!!








Liz R.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 11, 2009)

That is Simply ADORABLE!! Elvis looks like a little doll!!

Even though disappointing that he came out a dwarf, I'm sure you have so much love to give him and that means so much.. He looks so little and cuddly!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jan 11, 2009)

Michele those pics are ADORABLE.

Thanks for sharing.

Lil Elvis is sooo cute.


----------



## albahurst (Jan 11, 2009)

Michele- Thanks for sharing! Cute photos, for sure!

I may have to take a trip into Sams Club! And, some day when I am traveling down the Interstate, I want to stop in and see you and your place!!! I think of it everytime I drive by.

Peggy


----------



## tnovak (Jan 13, 2009)

Too cute!!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 13, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS!!!! I swear that little dwarf would be in bed with me and hubby at night!!!

Joyce


----------

